# Semi Automatic Fossil?



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I was hoping someone may be able to shed some light on a particular Fossil watch, The "ME1002" sorry no pic but will pop up in a Google search easy enough or on a fleabay search,

I have bought one but even in the multi model type instruction booklet and searching online I cant find out what's actually going on inside this watch, is it automatic or does it have a battery inside,or is it something completely different?

I keep getting the same waffle on every web site search " Precision quartz timing is merged with a patented mechanical dial " blah blah??????


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

quartz = battery surely







?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

langtoftlad said:


> quartz = battery surely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so, it feels like a rotor going round when I rock the watch...tis strange?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, the 2 websites I went on (1st 2 on the google search) state that this watch has a quartz movement.

The only website that says it's a combination of mechanical and quartz is the Fossil website itself.

Very intriguing.

Mark


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hmmmm, the 2 websites I went on (1st 2 on the google search) state that this watch has a quartz movement.
> 
> The only website that says it's a combination of mechanical and quartz is the Fossil website itself.
> 
> ...


Not looked anywhere, but could it be a bought-in kinetic?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Rod long time...

the same blurb everywhere but doesn't actually tell you much.

_"Features precision quartz timing merged with a pateneted mechanical dial with partially exposed mechanics that lets you see the inner-workings of the watch"_

It def has a balance wheel in there though!

.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

found this on watch report



> Fossil is really pushing their new Twist series. I've gotten two marketing emails from them in the last week urging me to check the collection out. According to the email:
> 
> "The beauty of a finely crafted automatic timepiece is coupled with the accuracy and reliability of quartz housed in a watchcase that reveals its intricate inner workings to the wearer."
> 
> ...


so if it's "just for looks" then surely it's not the "intricate inner workings"


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi pg

thanks people, its a nice looking watch but if this is true I kinda feel a little disapointed ...pretending to be a mechanical watch Im thinking??









I would love to see inside to see for myself and may let temptation take over and ave a butchers......

is strange not to have much info available for these watches


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

P.S....after seeing your picture and seeing what looks to me like a mainspring.....??? whats goin on??

....I am feeling more than a little Con'd with this watch now who would want a quartz watch thats pretending to be an automatic one?

I dont get it?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....Thas the "Twist" I guess....you find out after you have bought one you have been fooled :*****:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bizarre...

ETA did make a movt that powered the battery with a rotor, like a kinetic, called an Autoquartz, but I fear this isnt one of those... I have a couple of those (Omega cal 1400) and will dig some pics out one day...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

rodiow said:


> P.S....after seeing your picture and seeing what looks to me like a mainspring.....??? whats goin on??
> 
> ....I am feeling more than a little Con'd with this watch now who would want a quartz watch thats pretending to be an automatic one?
> 
> I dont get it?


Could it be that the mainspring is used to power the seconds hand only?







? With the main timekeeping functions being controlled by a conventional battry powered quartz movement. Just a thought but, from the picture posted above, the balance wheel, seconds hand & mainspring all look to be in line & connected to me. Seems a bit of a con to me but that's fashion watches for you - form over function in many cases









It'd be interesting to see if the seconds hand still works (or can be wound via the automatic movement) afer the main hands have stopped


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

By jove you got it!

you are bang on, well done!!!!

It apeers what we have here is an automatic movement solely powering the seconds hand!!

Side by side and totaly un connected a Quartz battery power module running hour and mins !!

Sneeky Blighters!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That's quite a cool way giving a 'quartz' watch a sweep seconds hand


----------

